# Is This The Most Active TKD Board?



## dancingalone (Nov 30, 2010)

Just curious if anyone has run across another TKD discussion forum with more activity/good discussion.   A quick google search doesn't reveal anything that comes close to MT.

I have no real complaints about here, but if there's another board that has lots of serious posters and threads, I'd love to take a look at it.


----------



## miguksaram (Nov 30, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> Just curious if anyone has run across another TKD discussion forum with more activity/good discussion. A quick google search doesn't reveal anything that comes close to MT.
> 
> I have no real complaints about here, but if there's another board that has lots of serious posters and threads, I'd love to take a look at it.


 
TKD.net is a very good source of TKD information.  It is a digest for the most part.  Not as dynamic as this particular board, but still a lot of good information.


----------



## dancingalone (Nov 30, 2010)

miguksaram said:


> TKD.net is a very good source of TKD information.  It is a digest for the most part.  Not as dynamic as this particular board, but still a lot of good information.



Hmm, could you point out the digest to me?  I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Gorilla (Nov 30, 2010)

Trying to cheat on us with another board!


----------



## dancingalone (Nov 30, 2010)

Gorilla said:


> Trying to cheat on us with another board!



Brokeback Mountain reference: "I wish I knew how to quit you!"


----------



## Gorilla (Nov 30, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> Brokeback Mountain reference: "I wish I knew how to quit you!"



Was not expecting a Brokeback Mountain Quote but what the heck!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have been on alot of TKD boards and by far this is the best place. I wish we had more decussion about technical aspects instead of who is right and your style of TKD sucks but what the heck.


----------



## miguksaram (Nov 30, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> Hmm, could you point out the digest to me? I can't seem to find it.


http://www.tkdnet.org/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/taekwondo-net


----------



## Earl Weiss (Nov 30, 2010)

I frequent this one as well 

http://www.kidokwan.org/forum/index.php


----------



## chrispillertkd (Nov 30, 2010)

miguksaram said:


> TKD.net is a very good source of TKD information. It is a digest for the most part. Not as dynamic as this particular board, but still a lot of good information.


 
Is this the one run by Glenn Uesugi? If so, I can't say I agree. Some interesting posts, but just be sure you don't disagree with the party line on some issues or you get banned with no notice :lol:

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Earl Weiss (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr. Talbot, 

I am surprised you did not mention this one:
http://www.bullshido.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=102


----------



## miguksaram (Nov 30, 2010)

chrispillertkd said:


> Is this the one run by Glenn Uesugi? If so, I can't say I agree. Some interesting posts, but just be sure you don't disagree with the party line on some issues or you get banned with no notice :lol:
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris


When did you get banned?  I have disagreed with the party line many times.  Believe it or not I tend to speak my mind and question people on things. 

Many have left on their own recourse, but I have not known anyone to be banned.


----------



## miguksaram (Nov 30, 2010)

Earl Weiss said:


> Mr. Talbot,
> 
> I am surprised you did not mention this one:
> http://www.bullshido.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=102


 
I tend to let people find that one on their own.  It is not the most..uhhh...friendliest of boards.  Granted there are some people on there that do know what they are talking about, but it is not a place for the thin skinned.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Nov 30, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> Just curious if anyone has run across another TKD discussion forum with more activity/good discussion. A quick google search doesn't reveal anything that comes close to MT.
> 
> I have no real complaints about here, but if there's another board that has lots of serious posters and threads, I'd love to take a look at it.


There's always this one: http://tkdspace.com/

Not hugely active, but some of us float between here and there.  As an admin there, I'd be very happy to see you there.

Daniel


----------



## chrispillertkd (Nov 30, 2010)

miguksaram said:


> When did you get banned? I have disagreed with the party line many times. Believe it or not I tend to speak my mind and question people on things.
> 
> Many have left on their own recourse, but I have not known anyone to be banned.


 
Oh, it was years ago. IIRC, I posted in a thread about some early Kwan history. Next thing I knew I wasn't getting any more mailings :lol: 

Of course, I was also a member of the Dojang Digest at the time and Glenn seemed to have it in for members of that list who cross posted. I don't doubt at all that many people have _willingly_ left that list 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## granfire (Nov 30, 2010)

I have to say this is the best active forum I found.


----------



## miguksaram (Dec 1, 2010)

chrispillertkd said:


> Oh, it was years ago. IIRC, I posted in a thread about some early Kwan history. Next thing I knew I wasn't getting any more mailings :lol:
> 
> Of course, I was also a member of the Dojang Digest at the time and Glenn seemed to have it in for members of that list who cross posted. I don't doubt at all that many people have _willingly_ left that list
> 
> ...


I was a member of DD at one time and still posted on TKD.net.  I eventually left DD.  If you are looking for more concise information about TKD and its history and other inner workings, TKD.net had a lot more to offer.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Dec 1, 2010)

miguksaram said:


> I was a member of DD at one time and still posted on TKD.net. I eventually left DD. If you are looking for more concise information about TKD and its history and other inner workings, TKD.net had a lot more to offer.


 
Heh, maybe it was me, then (although it's pretty well known that Glenn couldn't stand Ray Terry the DD's owner and I recall more than on DD member saying they got booted from tkdnet if they posted on both). Like I said I made a post or two raising questions and was summarily let go. Not losing any sleep over it though  

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Earl Weiss (Dec 1, 2010)

miguksaram said:


> I tend to let people find that one on their own. It is not the most..uhhh...friendliest of boards. Granted there are some people on there that do know what they are talking about, but it is not a place for the thin skinned.


 
Heck, if  I don't get some reposnses there with them cursing me and referring to my canine ancestry I am somewhat disappointed.


----------



## miguksaram (Dec 1, 2010)

Earl Weiss said:


> Heck, if I don't get some reposnses there with them cursing me and referring to my canine ancestry I am somewhat disappointed.


They are not the type to leave you with the warm fuzzies are they? ha.ha.ha


----------



## dortiz (Dec 1, 2010)

DD closed down and TKDnet is good for information but not a great forum. This is truly the best but if you have to cheat Martial Arts Planet is the next best place that I know of. http://www.martialartsplanet.com/
Daniels site and the fighting arts forum http://www.fightingarts.com/forums/ubbthreads.php are worth checking in on as well.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 1, 2010)

dortiz said:


> http://www.martialartsplanet.com/



Too much British humor there for my taste.  I didn't get Red Dwarf or Dr. Who either.

When I poked around at MAP earlier this week, I noticed a banned person from here had shown up there.  I don't miss him at all.

On the other hand, I wish some of the better posters that used to be on MT like Exile would come back.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> *Too much British humor there for my taste. I didn't get Red Dwarf or Dr. Who either.*
> 
> When I poked around at MAP earlier this week, I noticed a banned person from here had shown up there. I don't miss him at all.
> 
> On the other hand, I wish some of the better posters that used to be on MT like Exile would come back.


 

No wonder you don't always get my posts then 

Could we start a campaign to get Exile back? someone resurrected a thread from a few years back and Exile's post was at the top, I got quite excited thinking he was back until I read the date. He was coming to England at some point and I was looking forward to meeting him but he disappeared and I've wondered quite often how he is.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2010)

I haven't heard from Exile in quite some time, and the couple inquires I got back seemed to be auto responders unfortunately.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 1, 2010)

The last I heard from Exile he was so busy with teaching and the family he did not have time to post. I called and left him a message, lets see if he responds.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 2, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> The last I heard from Exile he was so busy with teaching and the family he did not have time to post. I called and left him a message, lets see if he responds.


 
As long as he's alright, with his sudden departure I did fear something was wrong.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah, I miss good old Exile too.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 7, 2010)

miguksaram said:


> http://www.tkdnet.org/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/taekwondo-net



I've been a member for about a week now.  Seems to be all sport TKD information (and highly political stuff at that) which I have no interest in.  Any general TKD discussions or should I unsubscribe?  The little poking around in the the archive looks like more of the same.


----------



## puunui (Dec 7, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> I've been a member for about a week now.  Seems to be all sport TKD information (and highly political stuff at that) which I have no interest in.  Any general TKD discussions or should I unsubscribe?  The little poking around in the the archive looks like more of the same.




tkd net has evolved over the years. it started as a pretty wild place during the heyday of the internet boom but has settled down into a much different role today. It is not so much about discussion (although there is nothing wrong with discussion) but more so it is a place for information about what is going on in the world of the korean martial arts. Our biggest fans seem to the Korean born senior pioneer types as well as their senior students. Dr. Un Yong Kim, for example, has the digests printed out everyday and he reads the list everyday. I think most would be amazed at how many people like that are members of the list. 

If you are looking for a place to discuss how to maximize your down block or front kick, then perhaps tkd net is not for you and maybe you should unsubscribe. But if you are looking for information and insight that goes beyond that, then you might wish to stick around. 

I will say that tkd net has changed the perception of the korean martial arts over the years. I can see our posts quoted all over the internet, and in books and magazines. We are probably known for our history discussions more than anything else, but I don't think there has been a single topic that we haven't discussed. Just looking in this forum however briefly, I can see a lot of posting of information that was first posted on tkd net, albeit in a watered down or second hand form.


----------



## puunui (Dec 7, 2010)

chrispillertkd said:


> Like I said I made a post or two raising questions and was summarily let go. Not losing any sleep over it though




Sounds like you did lose some sleep over it, since you obviously continue to harbor resentment and hostility towards the list (and me). I recognize your name, but can't remember if you were removed and if so, why. But it wasn't over raising questions, so that is an erroneous statement. 

But tkd net is still around, mainly because my seniors continue to encourage me to keep posting and writing what I write. People like Dr. Kim, who we saw last year, told me directly that I was doing a good job and that I should continue. How do you argue with that? But if tkd net isn't your thing, then so be it. It isn't for everyone. Again, we aren't trying to be the biggest or the best; we just try to take care of our target audience, which obviously does not include you, by your choice.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Dec 8, 2010)

Glen. 

The dinner invite is still waiting for you if you ever get by Chicago, look me up.


----------



## miguksaram (Dec 8, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> I've been a member for about a week now. Seems to be all sport TKD information (and highly political stuff at that) which I have no interest in. Any general TKD discussions or should I unsubscribe? The little poking around in the the archive looks like more of the same.


 
You are more than welcome to ask questions on anything TKD. It is a member driven discussion board. We receive posts on TKD news from all over the world, which will stir conversations. Yes, it can get political, but so can this place.   Glenn is also correct in saying that it is viewed by many of the senior pioneers of TKD in America.  It was through TKD.net that I was able to meet Pres. Lee for the first time due to him reading some of my posts.  When we were on our delegation trip to Korea last year with the USTC, I met several people from different countries, who also read the list.  It was interesting for when I introduced myself and they would ask if I was the same Jeremy from TKD.net.  So take it for what it is worth.  Stick around a bit and see.


----------



## miguksaram (Dec 8, 2010)

Earl Weiss said:


> Glen.
> 
> The dinner invite is still waiting for you if you ever get by Chicago, look me up.


I guess my invitation got lost in the mail.  ha.ha.ha.ha.

Just an FYI Earl, the AKA Grands will be in Chicago this year at the Hyatt Regency Chicago.  Stop by or bring some students to compete.


----------



## puunui (Dec 8, 2010)

Earl Weiss said:


> Glen.
> 
> The dinner invite is still waiting for you if you ever get by Chicago, look me up.




Will do Earl. Perhaps next summer at the US Open Hanmadang.


----------



## puunui (Dec 8, 2010)

miguksaram said:


> Glenn is also correct in saying that it is viewed by many of the senior pioneers of TKD in America.  It was through TKD.net that I was able to meet Pres. Lee for the first time due to him reading some of my posts.  When we were on our delegation trip to Korea last year with the USTC, I met several people from different countries, who also read the list.  It was interesting for when I introduced myself and they would ask if I was the same Jeremy from TKD.net.




Yes, taekwondo net is a little different from other anonymous forums, because a lot of our members actually know each other. In Jeremy's case, he got a free tour of Korea for being a member, invited by President Sang Lee himself. Jeremy was on the same tour bus as I was on that trip, and we were the guys hanging out in the back, along with Bruce Harris (International Referee at the 2000 Olympic Games) and others. There were several Olympic referees on that particular tour, all of them members of taekwondo net.  A lot of movers and shakers were tour members, so much so that the WTF Secretary General drove one hour from Seoul to Chon Ju to greet us at dinner and give us all WTF Citations. He just sort of showed up one night without notice or invitation. The KTA, Kukkiwon and the Taekwondo Promotion Foundation all had events and activities planned for us, so I guess the WTF didn't want to be left out.


----------



## miguksaram (Dec 8, 2010)

puunui said:


> Yes, taekwondo net is a little different from other anonymous forums, because a lot of our members actually know each other. In Jeremy's case, he got a free tour of Korea for being a member, invited by President Sang Lee himself.


Actually, two free tours.  Pres. Lee, was gracious enough to even make an exception for me as the first tour was supposed to be for master instructors and above and I was not qualified, rank-wise, for it. Actually the picture I am currently using for my avatar was taken on the first tour.  It was the Muju TKD Jr. Demo Team.  


			
				puunui said:
			
		

> Jeremy was on the same tour bus as I was on that trip, and we were the guys hanging out in the back, along with Bruce Harris (International Referee at the 2000 Olympic Games) and others.


Again, another excellent time. To talk shop as well just talk about life in general.


----------



## puunui (Dec 8, 2010)

miguksaram said:


> Actually, two free tours.




Forgot about that, and stand corrected.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Dec 8, 2010)

miguksaram said:


> I guess my invitation got lost in the mail.  ha.ha.ha.ha.
> 
> Just an FYI Earl, the AKA Grands will be in Chicago this year at the Hyatt Regency Chicago. Stop by or bring some students to compete.


 
When? How do I get a copy of the rules or other info?


----------



## miguksaram (Dec 9, 2010)

Earl Weiss said:


> When? How do I get a copy of the rules or other info?


 
January 28-29, 2011...Hyatt Regency Chicago.  For Black Belt division rules go to www.naska.com, as we have to follow their rules for black belts.  For colored belt rules email me at martialscience@sbcglobal.net.  I will send you the most updated copy of the AKA rules which will apply to those divisions.  We will have both NASKA and Non-NASKA divisions for black belts so those local people not wanting to put up with NASKA seeding can go into a non-NASKA division.


----------



## miguksaram (Dec 9, 2010)

puunui said:


> Forgot about that, and stand corrected.


 
Both trips were excellent but very different from each other.  The first trip we were a small group of about 15 or so people from several different states.  We were exposed to a lot more historical culture sites and had the opportunityWe did a lot of hiking.  The second trip were were 85 people from 13 different countries.  This trip we saw a lot more modern culture of Korea and met with more diplomats such as the ones mentioned earlier.  Great memories.  I definetly owe it to both TKD.net and the USTC for the opportunity.


----------



## puunui (Dec 9, 2010)

miguksaram said:


> We did a lot of hiking.




When you visit Korea, it is easy to understand what Koreans would develop martial arts based on kicking. It's true that when in Korea, I do a lot of walking, up and down hills. Legs get strong in an environment like that. I think that all Korean martial arts practitioners should visit Korea at least once in their life to experience the culture and the lifestyle of the people. It definitely adds something. Korea is very safe too. You never feel like there is any danger from a physical assault or even a robbery, or at least I don't. I have seen fights though, in bars and even kids outside, but those look more like mutual affrays between two willing and consenting participants than anything else.


----------



## miguksaram (Dec 9, 2010)

puunui said:


> When you visit Korea, it is easy to understand what Koreans would develop martial arts based on kicking. It's true that when in Korea, I do a lot of walking, up and down hills. Legs get strong in an environment like that. I think that all Korean martial arts practitioners should visit Korea at least once in their life to experience the culture and the lifestyle of the people. It definitely adds something. Korea is very safe too. You never feel like there is any danger from a physical assault or even a robbery, or at least I don't. I have seen fights though, in bars and even kids outside, but those look more like mutual affrays between two willing and consenting participants than anything else.


For the most part Korea is a very safe place for foreigners.  It is definetly not void of any conflict.  As you mention you will can see an occasional spat, but mostly yelling and a little pushing, very rare do you see any full out brawls.  

I agree, if you are in any Korean art you should visit Korea.  Actually in any art you are heavily involved in, you should try to visit the country of origin.  The more you understand the culture, environment, and history, the more you deeper you get into the martial art you are studying.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry I missed replying to this thread before now. I missed that there was a reply to my post here. I figured it was you, Glen, after reading a couple of your other posts on MT.



puunui said:


> Sounds like you did lose some sleep over it, since you obviously continue to harbor resentment and hostility towards the list (and me). I recognize your name, but can't remember if you were removed and if so, why. But it wasn't over raising questions, so that is an erroneous statement.


 
Quite the contrary, Glenn. I hadn't even remembered being on that list until it was brought up in this thread. If you thought anything I posted was "hostile" you might want to go back and reread my posts, however 

If you don't remember why I was removed then you cannot assert that I wasn't removed over raising questions. You can only honestly say that you don't remember why. 



> But tkd net is still around, mainly because my seniors continue to encourage me to keep posting and writing what I write. People like Dr. Kim, who we saw last year, told me directly that I was doing a good job and that I should continue. How do you argue with that?


 
I didn't know I was arguing with that. I simply stated my opinion on my limited exposure to tkdnet. I am sure if Dr. Kimm thinks you're doing a good job he has enjoyed the posts he's read and has offered some good input on the list himself. That's great.  



> But if tkd net isn't your thing, then so be it. It isn't for everyone. Again, we aren't trying to be the biggest or the best; we just try to take care of our target audience, which obviously does not include you, by your choice.


 
Well, no tkdnet isn't my thing because, as I mentioned before, I was removed from the list  With no reason given as to why  So you can't really honestly say that I'm not tkdnet's target audience by my own choice  

Pax,

Chris


----------



## puunui (Dec 9, 2010)

chrispillertkd said:


> Quite the contrary, Glenn. I hadn't even remembered being on that list until it was brought up in this thread. If you thought anything I posted was "hostile" you might want to go back and reread my posts, however



I don't want to reread your posts. Whatever you say. 



chrispillertkd said:


> If you don't remember why I was removed then you cannot assert that I wasn't removed over raising questions. You can only honestly say that you don't remember why.



That's not true. I can honestly say that you weren't removed for asking questions because we have never removed anyone for that. Who knows why you were removed. Perhaps your email software blocked the list. Or it could be that the address bounced for whatever reason. that is the two most common reasons why people stop getting the digests. Did you ever ask why you stopped getting tkd net? 




chrispillertkd said:


> I didn't know I was arguing with that. I simply stated my opinion on my limited exposure to tkdnet. I am sure if Dr. Kimm thinks you're doing a good job he has enjoyed the posts he's read and has offered some good input on the list himself. That's great.



Dr. Kimm with two m's, are you talking about Dr. He Young Kimm? If so, I believe he reads the list, because he has been to my house and we have talked about things that were brought up on the list. But he wasn't the one I was referring to. I was talking about Dr. Un Yong KIM, who said I was doing a good job and that I should keep it up. 





chrispillertkd said:


> Well, no tkdnet isn't my thing because, as I mentioned before, I was removed from the list  With no reason given as to why  So you can't really honestly say that I'm not tkdnet's target audience by my own choice


 
Our target audience is mainly long time kukki taekwondo practitioners who have a deep interest in knowing what is going on worldwide in kukki taekwondo, technically as well as politically. Is that you?


----------



## chrispillertkd (Dec 9, 2010)

puunui said:


> I don't want to reread your posts. Whatever you say.


 
Of course, why go back and reread what you were replying to?



> That's not true. I can honestly say that you weren't removed for asking questions because we have never removed anyone for that. Who knows why you were removed. Perhaps your email software blocked the list. Or it could be that the address bounced for whatever reason. that is the two most common reasons why people stop getting the digests. Did you ever ask why you stopped getting tkd net?


 
Hey, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that I wasn't removed for asking questions. It could easily have been for posting on the Dojang Digest since there were several memebers of that list that you removed from tkdnet if they posted on both lists. For whatever reason. Your problem with Ray Terry was pretty well known about and you seemed to let it influence your policy on who was allowed to remain on your list. My removal certainly had nothing to do with my email account bouncing or the list going to my spam filter (I checked).  

I didn't bother to ask you personally why I was removed from the list as I knew several people from the DD who had been removed because they had posted on both lists. I figured that was the reason since I didn't receive a warning from you before being removed or a reason why after I was removed. 



> Dr. Kimm with two m's, are you talking about Dr. He Young Kimm? If so, I believe he reads the list, because he has been to my house and we have talked about things that were brought up on the list. But he wasn't the one I was referring to. I was talking about Dr. Un Yong KIM, who said I was doing a good job and that I should keep it up.


 
Yes, I was referring to He Young Kimm. I don't respect Un Yong Kim at all (and really don't consider him a Taekwon-Doin) which is why I probably thought you were referring to Dr. Kimm. 



> Our target audience is mainly long time kukki taekwondo practitioners who have a deep interest in knowing what is going on worldwide in kukki taekwondo, technically as well as politically. Is that you?


 
I'm interested in KKW TKD to an extent, mostly historically. I trained at a KKW school for a couple of years when I was in college and, while the Master was quite an excellent technician, the style wasn't my cup of tea. I read tkdnet mostly for the historical aspect of things. You can decide for yourself whether or not I would qualify as one of your target audience members.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## puunui (Dec 9, 2010)

chrispillertkd said:


> Of course, why go back and reread what you were replying to?



Exactly.




chrispillertkd said:


> Hey, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that I wasn't removed for asking questions. It could easily have been for posting on the Dojang Digest since there were several memebers of that list that you removed from tkdnet if they posted on both lists. For whatever reason. Your problem with Ray Terry was pretty well known about and you seemed to let it influence your policy on who was allowed to remain on your list.



If you believed you were removed for posting on dojang digest, when why did you say you were removed for asking a couple of questions? As for ray terry, he is one of the biggest jokes on the internet as far as the korean martial arts go. he did all kinds of unscrupulous things that really was over the top, things that you really have no concept of and if that is the type of person that you feel you need to support with posts, then frankly you do not deserve to be associated with tkd net, or learn from us. and where is ray terry and dojang digest now? Your loyalty to him was repaid with what? 




chrispillertkd said:


> I didn't bother to ask you personally why I was removed from the list as I knew several people from the DD who had been removed because they had posted on both lists. I figured that was the reason since I didn't receive a warning from you before being removed or a reason why after I was removed.



so when you inferred that you were removed for asking a couple of questions, then that was a lie then? that is something ray terry would do. 




chrispillertkd said:


> Yes, I was referring to He Young Kimm. I don't respect Un Yong Kim at all (and really don't consider him a Taekwon-Doin) which is why I probably thought you were referring to Dr. Kimm.



If you don't respect Dr. Kim, then that is your business. I can say that is universally respected in my little corner of the world. He is a great man and has done more for Taekwondo than any other single person, past, present or future. He certainly qualifies as a true Taekwondoin in my opinion. 



chrispillertkd said:


> I'm interested in KKW TKD to an extent, mostly historically. I trained at a KKW school for a couple of years when I was in college and, while the Master was quite an excellent technician, the style wasn't my cup of tea. I read tkdnet mostly for the historical aspect of things. You can decide for yourself whether or not I would qualify as one of your target audience members.


 
I don't think you are one of tkd net's target audience, due to your support of ray terry and your disrespect of Dr. Un Yong Kim. But that type of attitude is typical of the type of person that ray terry would attract. Like attracts like. 

But I am curious, what was it about kukki taekwondo that wasn't your cup of tea? Who was the instructor that you trained under in college?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey, folks...

Seems like some of this is may be better taken to a PM...  It's definitely drifting away from the topic.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Dec 9, 2010)

puunui said:


> If you believed you were removed for posting on dojang digest, when why did you say you were removed for asking a couple of questions?


 
Because, IIRC, I posted a couple of questions and then was removed from your list. I didn't think about being banned because of posting on the Dojang Digest, too, until you denied that asking questions was the reason I was banned. That's why I said I'd give you the benefit of the doubt in that regard. 

Anyone here, including you, can go to www.martialartsresource.com and search the archives of the Dojang Digest. There are several posts by people who point out that they were removed from your list simply because they posted on the DD. It certainly is a reasonable conclusion to draw on my part, given that this is the case.  



> As for ray terry, he is one of the biggest jokes on the internet as far as the korean martial arts go. he did all kinds of unscrupulous things that really was over the top, things that you really have no concept of and if that is the type of person that you feel you need to support with posts, then frankly you do not deserve to be associated with tkd net, or learn from us. and where is ray terry and dojang digest now? Your loyalty to him was repaid with what?


 
I don't think I've actually "supported" Ray with posts in anyway in this thread. I've simply pointed out that you banned people form tkdlist simply for being members of the DD. And that you have problems with Ray. 

As for me "not deserv[ing] to be associated with tkd net," that's fine with me  



> so when you inferred that you were removed for asking a couple of questions, then that was a lie then? that is something ray terry would do.


 
:lol: Not quite. As I said above, it didn't occur to me that you'd remove me from tkdnet simply because I was a member of another list. It's interesting to see that you are still rather obsessive about Ray, though.  



> If you don't respect Dr. Kim, then that is your business. I can say that is universally respected in my little corner of the world. He is a great man and has done more for Taekwondo than any other single person, past, present or future. He certainly qualifies as a true Taekwondoin in my opinion.


 
Well, he's certainly done a lot for the WTF and KKW. I grant that.   



> I don't think you are one of tkd net's target audience, due to your support of ray terry and your disrespect of Dr. Un Yong Kim. But that type of attitude is typical of the type of person that ray terry would attract. Like attracts like.


 
Glenn, you should really let it go about Ray. Anyone here could simply go to www.martialartsresource.com and search for "Glenn" in the archives and see posts by many, many people about their interactions with you and their interactions with Ray and draw their own conclusions.

Personally, I never met Ray IRL. When I interacted with him online he was always courteous even when we disagreed.  

Pax,

Chris


----------



## puunui (Dec 9, 2010)

chrispillertkd said:


> I don't think I've actually "supported" Ray with posts in anyway in this thread. I've simply pointed out that you banned people form tkdlist simply for being members of the DD. And that you have problems with Ray.




Not only me, but a lot of people have problems with Ray, mainly with his claim to be all kinds of things that he certainly is not. One of my students was on the national team and he came up to the team in I believe in Costa Rica and tried to buddy out with the team. The general concensus was "who is this dufus?" Yes, we did remove people who supported DD, and if you did that, then probably that is the reason you were removed. Now look, the majority of people who supported Ray with their posts have disappeared, now that DD is gone. But it is really ok because the people who supported Dojang Digest with posts weren't the types that would show up to events that any of my group would attend, including Sinmoo Hapkido or USTU/WTF events. He never showed up to anything, other than the Mississippi Hapkido seminars. It is enough to say that his BS did catch up with him, and that he and his list went the way of the ITF -- down the drain. 

And just so we can keep this on topic, Dojang Digest is not the most active board, and never was.  

As for letting go, perhaps you should let go of your resentment towards tkd net, and for that matter Kukki Taekwondo and its leaders like Dr. Kim.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Dec 10, 2010)

puunui said:


> Not only me, but a lot of people have problems with Ray, mainly with his claim to be all kinds of things that he certainly is not.


 
I'm sure he did, Glenn. Why would I doubt anything you said given my recent perusal of the Dojang's archives and the posts made by multiple people about their experiences interacting with you?



> One of my students was on the national team and he came up to the team in I believe in Costa Rica and tried to buddy out with the team. The general concensus was "who is this dufus?"


 
Well, being a "dufus" is pretty damning, I admit.



> Yes, we did remove people who supported DD, and if you did that, then probably that is the reason you were removed.


 
If by "supported" you mean posted on then yes I was probably removed because you were insecure about having people in both lists. I know Ray didn't care.  



> Now look, the majority of people who supported Ray with their posts have disappeared, now that DD is gone. But it is really ok because the people who supported Dojang Digest with posts weren't the types that would show up to events that any of my group would attend, including Sinmoo Hapkido or USTU/WTF events. He never showed up to anything, other than the Mississippi Hapkido seminars. It is enough to say that his BS did catch up with him, and that he and his list went the way of the ITF -- down the drain.


 
:lol: 



> And just so we can keep this on topic, Dojang Digest is not the most active board, and never was.


 
Well, this is mighty big of you, Glenn :lol: You've come a long way, baby :lol:



> As for letting go, perhaps you should let go of your resentment towards tkd net, and for that matter Kukki Taekwondo and its leaders like Dr. Kim.


 
I don't resent tkdnet at all. I hadn't thought of it in years until it was mentioned in the beginning of this thread. I thought the whole thing of me being banned without even a warning from you was rather amusing, actually (hence the laughing emoticon I used in my posting about being banned). As for KKTKD, I'm not even sure how I could "resent" a specific martial art since by definition it's a thing not a person. 

And I don't resent Kim Un Yong. I just don't respect him. There's a difference :lol: 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## miguksaram (Dec 10, 2010)

chrispillertkd said:


> I'm sure he did, Glenn. Why would I doubt anything you said given my recent perusal of the Dojang's archives and the posts made by multiple people about their experiences interacting with you?


Yes, but Glenn has never claimed rank in a system that he had no business claiming rank in.  Big difference between that and moderating a forum and letting people go due to affiliation with another list.  




> If by "supported" you mean posted on then yes I was probably removed because you were insecure about having people in both lists. I know Ray didn't care.


Of course Ray wouldn't care.  He got a lot of his "inside information" from the TKD.net



> And I don't resent Kim Un Yong. I just don't respect him.


And why is that? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Dec 10, 2010)

miguksaram said:


> Yes, but Glenn has never claimed rank in a system that he had no business claiming rank in. Big difference between that and moderating a forum and letting people go due to affiliation with another list.


 
Interesting. What rank did Ray claim to have that he didn't? 

I notice, however, that you simply ignored the statement I made regarding the interactions many other people on the DD had to Glenn. You might want to peruse the Dojang's archives for a bit of a bigger picture on how Glenn treats people. Or not.



> Of course Ray wouldn't care. He got a lot of his "inside information" from the TKD.net


 
That must have been before he was banned from tkdnet, I guess. But, just for the record, I don't recall Ray ever even claiming to have "inside information" about, well, anything. 



> And why is that? Just out of curiosity.


 
Because he hasn't done anything that I am aware of that would make me respect him. 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 10, 2010)

Glenn and Chris, 

Mod warning a few posts up advising you both to take it to PM.  Would you both be so kind as to do so?

Daniel


----------



## chrispillertkd (Dec 10, 2010)

If Glenn wants to discuss anything further with me he's free to PM me. Personally, I prefer to talk to him in public but if not no big deal. My last post was answering a few questions and comments from miguksaram, however.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 10, 2010)

chrispillertkd said:


> If Glenn wants to discuss anything further with me he's free to PM me. Personally, I prefer to talk to him in public but if not no big deal. My last post was answering a few questions and comments from miguksaram, however.
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris


No worries. 

Your last post was not what I was referring to, but the continued back and forth between you both after the mod warning, with posts by both of you.

Chris, you know that I resepct you and I respect your posts here on MT and have no experience whatsoever with Glenn's site.  I don't know Glenn and have no opinion of him one way or the other.

But the continued back and forth between you both is simply not going to end well if it continues.

Daniel


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 10, 2010)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:

Please return to the original topic.*

*jks9199
Super Moderator*

(As an aside --a single sentence or mention of the original topic in a post that's 98% about something else doesn't make the post on topic any more than the bits of carrot in carrot cake make it health food.)


----------



## d1jinx (Dec 10, 2010)

Only people missing from this conversation is Rhonda and Denise!!!! :angel:


----------

